# Piesker 85mm f/2 exacta mount



## Photosinphotos (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi  

Anybody have any idea about this odd little lens i've picked up? I am thinking about selling it but have no idea of  its value.  Glass and case are in great condition but blades do have a little bit of oil. Any info would be much appreciated 

Thanks, Fred


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 16, 2018)

Piesker was a West German company, made a bunch of lenses under its own name and also as a contract manufacturer in M42 and Exakta mounts. Their fast medium teles - Picon 85/2 and 100/2.8 are rare, 100/2.8 comes up every once in a while but I've never seen the 85. That said you need to find the right buyer, depending on condition I would say it's worth around $75-$200 maybe more?.... or as I like to say "It's worth what somebody is willing pay."


----------

